# Solved: vonage and linksys



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 1, 2007)

i have a linksys wireless router (wrt54g) and a vonage phone adapter/router. my problem is i have internet, but no phone. how do i hook this up so both will work? vonage's tech support is pretty much useless.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I connect my VoIP adapter to one of the router's LAN ports, works fine here. You will want to make sure QoS is enabled on the Linksys to allow the best quality audio on the phone connection.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 1, 2007)

can you kinda walk me through? i've never had a wireless router, just the vonage and my cable modem.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Look on the back of your wireless router. Most likely there is a place to plug in your vonage router. If there is connect it into the wireless router. If by chance there is not, connect your vonage router to the cable modem and plug you wireless router into the vonage router.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

http://www.vonage.com/downloads/Vonage_Easy_Setup_Guide_VPORTAL.pdf


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your wireless router has four wired LAN ports, plug the Vonage VoIP box into one of them using a plain Ethernet patch cable.

I do NOT recommend following the standard Vonage guide to install their box in front of your router unless you can't get it working the way I suggested. If you do any port forwarding, you have to screw around with their box as well, since it has a NAT layer. Also, when I had my Vonage box in front, when they'd lose their connection, my Internet connection would go out, even though it was just a Vonage server issue. NOT COOL!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 1, 2007)

i got it fixed. thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What was the solution?


----------

